# Deutschem Mailanbieter posteo.de wird DDoS angedroht



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2016)

http://www.macfix.de/entries/view/827317

http://www.macfix.de/useruploads/593_Posteo.png?1461390049

"wir zahlen nicht"
Alle guten Wünsche!!!!


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2016)

Bisher aber nichts zu merken.


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2016)

Mal wieder einer...


----------



## klausp (23 April 2016)

Der Jurist schrieb:


> Bisher aber nichts zu merken.



Vielleicht doch nur ein Trittbrettfahrer


----------



## Der Jurist (24 April 2016)

Egal: Hauptsache Posteo funktioniert.


----------

